# Kein Emerge mehr möglich

## Linuxthomas

Hallo,

leider habe ich gestern ein Serversystem (64-bit) auf den aktuellen Stand bringen wollen.

Es waren ca. 400 Pakete. 

Bei ca. 150 Paketen wurde build abgebrochen. Nach einem Neustart hatte ich dann den Supergau: cannot execute /sbin/rc , so dass ich mich auch nicht mehr anmelden konnte.

Jetzt habe ich über die Live CD wieder Zugriff auf das System. Es lässt sich jedoch kein Emerge mehr durchführen.

Alle Versuche werde abgebrochen.

z.B.:

 * Messages for package sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                       ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2.ebuild, line  179:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 *   glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2.ebuild, line  165:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 *                 pkg_setup.eblit, line   18:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake kern-clo-test || die

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/temp/die.env'.

 *

Ich würde mich Freuen, wenn das Wochenende nicht vollständig versaut ist.

Danke Linuxthomas

----------

## AmonAmarth

meine vermutung ist das du etc-update vergessen hast bevor du rebootet hast. der error den du gepostet hast ist nicht vollständig, ich empfehle den ganzen output mal nach http://dpaste.com/ zu (no)pasten und die URL hier einzustellen.

----------

## Linuxthomas

etc-update hatte ich vorher durchgeführt.

Ich Vermute, dass er das Baselayout 2 auf das System gezaubert hat. Das System wurde seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Hier der vollständige Log:

```

make -j3 kern-clo-test

cc -march=nocona -O2 -pipe  -Wl,-O1  kern-clo-test.c   -o kern-clo-test

gcc: error trying to exec 'as': execvp: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

make: *** [kern-clo-test] Fehler 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 failed.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                       ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2.ebuild, line  179:  Called eblit-run 'pkg_setup'

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2.ebuild, line  165:  Called eblit-glibc-pkg_setup

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                 pkg_setup.eblit, line   18:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m                emake kern-clo-test || die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m  The die message:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   (no error message)

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2/temp/die.env'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

```

Anmscheinend waren es tatsächlich defekte Symlinks.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-742355-highlight-gcc+error+exec+execvp.html?sid=f0c2bcb0701882abdb6557d8a59ab9bb

----------

